# Litespeed Vortex vs Vortex Compact



## Mike0566 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have been considering buying a 2006 Vortex, what is the difference between the Vortex and the Vortex Compact? Are there any advantages to consider with the Vortex Compact over the regular Vortex?


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

I have the vortex compact and love it. I switched out the fork tho for an easten aero. very sharp handeling bike.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

I personally like compact frames better and I would choose the compact over the standard. I actually have spent about 2 months test riding a Vortex Compact and really like it, but I currently ride a 2006 Ghisallo. In terms of performance differences there really shouldn't be any.
Most folks who chose the standard Vortex typically just don't like the look of the sloping top tube. 

Hope this makes sense.

Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

*Vortex vs. Compact*

As a proud owner of a new Vortex Compact and a past owner of a 04' Vortex, the ride quality is the same. However because I stand 5' 7" the extra stand-over space is more accommodating to my inseam. I believe the new compact is a little lighter and stiffer than my previous Vortex.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

HerbertK said:


> Most folks who chose the standard Vortex typically just don't like the look of the sloping top tube.


I am a conventional rider, and really don't like the sloping tube. I am very dissapointed to learn that Litespeed will no longer be making any conventional geometry (non-sloping) frames.

With that knowledge in mind, my '06 Tuscany is being manufactured as we speak.


----------

